# Songs That Make You Want To Gouge Your Eardrums Out



## pirate_girl

We've all heard songs through the years, whether they be a commercial jingle or something on the radio.

You know the ones.. even though you hate them, you find yourself singing them, or you curse and tune the radio to another station??

 

I'll see where this thread goes, then I'll add some of my lesser loved tunes and/or jingles.


----------



## California

A while back you posted the cute but harmless "Getting to knoooow youuu, getting to know aaaaal about youuuuuuuu..."

Here's back atcha!

It's a small world after all 
          It's a small world after all 
          It's a small world after all 
          It's a small, small world 

Tell us how long it takes to get that out of your head! 

You're welcome.


----------



## pirate_girl

That song always drove me nutso!!
lol


----------



## pirate_girl

*Led Zeppelin- D'yer Maker*

*Janis Joplin- Mercedes Benz*


*more to come!! lol*


----------



## pirate_girl

That Doubletree Suites hotels commercial they play to death on CNN and Fox.. it's *Dinah Washington singing Relax Max*

bahhhhh I sing those parts of the commercial ALL DAMN DAY after I've heard it once! **


----------



## California

Well I don't mind this one, but I sure can't get it out of my head. One of the first 'Doo Wop' songs and still the best - _In The Still of The Night__. _It's been rolling around in my head for 50 years. I don't mind it, I still love the song. Good memories. 

A little later I spent a lot of my first paychecks building a stereo that would do justice, an authoritative WHUMP, on the first bars of the Beatles' Day Tripper. This modern performance reflects the freshness and enthusiasm that the original once had. Can't get that one out of my head either. Don't want to. 

I don't think I ever got past the Big Brother, Rolling Stones and Jimmi Hendrix generation. (Seen em all live.) Subsequent music seems to me to repeat the material created in that era, only occasionally advancing the state of the art.

I guess I'm off topic, but I can't think of anything persistent that I can't stand. I hear stuff I like - old stuff like this, and modern stuff too. It's all good.


----------



## California

Darn it PG you've got me off chasing rainbows and I'll be up all night. 

I didn't think Joplin's Mercedes Benz was her definitive work.

Listen to this Piece of My Heart. 1968. That had to be the weirdest year in American history and she portrays it flawlessly. Keep on Truckin - cause there's all there is left.


----------



## Ironman

*who the hell bumped this old thread*

*140 million hits *on youtube. I just aint feelin this one... 
but i did catch myself singing along for a second or 2

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWNaR-rxAic"]Carly Rae Jepsen - Call Me Maybe      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

This one.
Christ, I can't stand it!! LOL

Adele- Rolling In The Deep

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw"]Adele - Rolling In The Deep      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*140 million hits *on youtube. I just aint feelin this one...  
That sucks so bad! Saw a takeoff of that a week or so back and it drove me to want to change the channel.
but i did catch myself singing along for a second or 2

​


----------



## Ironman

California said:


> Darn it PG you've got me off chasing rainbows and I'll be up all night.










			
				PG said:
			
		

> Adele- Rolling In The Deep


I have a few female friends (one owns a bar) that would not stop playing that tune when it came out - they just loved it. It kind of grew on me after awhile I guess.

Eminem, 50 cents and all them other hood rats I can't effing stand.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q14f_pWwwT4"]Eminem - Difficult [Music Video]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> Eminem, 50 cents and all them other hood rats I can't effing stand.
> 
> Eminem - Difficult [Music Video]      - YouTube



yeeeeeeeahh, yo.

I hear ya..
blahh..


----------



## Ironman

*341 million views

*This guy kind of reminds me of Muleman for some reason. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0"]PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일) M/V - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Rowen and Martin were awesome.  Tiny Tim on the other hand, not so awesome.  uke:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skU-jBFzXl0"]Tiny Tim - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jimbo

Cathy's Clown by the Everly Brothers.  Hated that song when it came out, nothing has changed.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Alley Oop - The Hollywood Argyles*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz6IpmmYSXA&feature=related"]Alley Oop - The Hollywood Argyles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Camp Granada by Allan Sherman (with lyrics)   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzErh_s62Wk&feature=related"]Camp Granada by Allan Sherman (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FrancSevin

Debbie Boones big hit,"*You Light Up My Life"*

AND NOW ITS THE THEME FOR A PLASTIC SURGURY COMMERICAL THAT RUNS ALL DAY AND ALL NIGHT EVERYWHERE.

It was a moving song once. But just once.

Then someone played it again, and again, and again,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTCJ5hedcVA"]Tuvan Throat Singing - YouTube[/ame]
It's this,or anything related to Disco.


----------



## squerly

OK Nixon, anymore shit like that and you die...


----------



## nixon

squerly said:


> OK Nixon, anymore shit like that and you die...



RACIST!


----------



## AndyM

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfw8acB7TVk"]TERRY BRADSHAW -- I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

See there Squerly ,you thought it couldn't get worse !


----------



## squerly

I stand corrected...


----------



## nixon

how ,bout this for hurting your ears ?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FhQxZnSqc0"]Slim Whitman - Indian Love Call - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZIKbJziquk"]Slim Whitman "Rose Marie" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DaveNay

Ironman said:


> *341 million views
> 
> *This guy kind of reminds me of Muleman for some reason.
> 
> 
> PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일) M/V - YouTube



First time I've ever watched that video.....I love it.


----------



## RoadKing

I agree with a lot of the above, but what makes me change the radio and caused me to buy an IPod so I can play what I like. 
Is anything by the *Beatles*


----------



## luvs

the 80's carnation instant breakfast ads-
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql3v_-F3uGw"]Carnation Instant Breakfast ad - 1987 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilnixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1c4QZGQw5o"]Playmates - Beep Beep (The Little Nash Rambler) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilnixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybXrrTX3LuI"]I Will Survive - Alien Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> how ,bout this for hurting your ears ?
> Slim Whitman - Indian Love Call - YouTube
> Slim Whitman "Rose Marie" - YouTube




dammit!


----------



## pirate_girl

The Spinners- Rubberband Man

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7LvjhASLIg"]The Spinners - Rubberband Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Labelle - Lady Marmalade

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF2otwl4ros"]✿ LABELLE - Lady Marmalade (1974) ✿ - YouTube[/ame]


Okay, to be truthful, I do kinda like it..
In small doses..


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's another one, posted for Nixon LOL!
 

Archie Bell & The Drells - Tighten Up


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wro3bqi4Eb8"]Archie Bell & The Drells - Tighten up (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Keep it up ! Karma can be a Cruel mistress.


----------



## nixon

Here You go Lolly..... Hope your ears recover soon !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb2cTeeU7oI"]Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72jHhkApfi0"]George Jones - High-Tech Redneck - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDxlzFbYfHY"]C&C MUSIC FACTORY-THINGS THAT MAKE YOU GO HMMM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

H/T To Mr.Tubbs .His PC is acting up but ,he mentioned these songs . True ear bleeding ditties .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z0Hvhtmb3o"]Little Joe The Wrangler sung by Tex Ritter - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKI21fdR7jg"]tex ritter blood on the saddle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Damn Dude!  I'm getting misty.  Them's classics I tell ya'  Classics!  How can you listen to such beauty and not feel your gut roll like a goose passing fat?  I don't understand the fine points but I know art when I hear it.

Kanye who?

I'd like to dedicate this post to the memory of Lem Foutes, who understood such things.


----------



## nixon

Brother Tubbs ,
I totally suspect that this thread has been killed by "Blood on the saddle".
A suckier song will never exist . And if it did , it  couldn't be sung ( sang ) worse . 
If  you ever  look up songs that completely suck online ...... that comes up first !


----------



## AndyM

Back in the 1960's, while Jim Nabors was starring on the Andy Griffith Show and on Gomer Pyle USMC, he sang several times on the shows and released several record albums using his "Jim Nabors" voice.  However, for some reason a record was issued with him singing songs in his "Gomer Pyle" voice.  Why on earth would a record company choose for him to sing in that voice?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29I4VRf5E-g"]Hot Dog Heart - Jim Nabors (1965) - YouTube[/ame]

While we're on the topic of Gomer, you can't forget about Goober...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxkJozgJOjI"]Write Me RFD - Goober Sings - George Lindsey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

pirate_girl said:


> We've all heard songs through the years, whether they be a commercial jingle or something on the radio.
> 
> You know the ones.. even though you hate them, you find yourself singing them, or you curse and tune the radio to another station?.


 
The OP established the criteria, I just suggested two to that met it.  Maybe they're not as enjoyable to everyone as they are to me but I know you Nixon.  You loved Blood on the Saddle, didn't you?  C'mon and fess up.  You loved it.  And I'll bet you're PROUD to have posted it.  Probably braggin' to the dogs about it.  And teaching them to sing it.

God but you should have seen the Fat Fury's face when he realised it was on his tape.


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Here You go Lolly..... Hope your ears recover soon !
> Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up - YouTube
> George Jones - High-Tech Redneck - YouTube
> C&C MUSIC FACTORY-THINGS THAT MAKE YOU GO HMMM - YouTube




The first and last aren't that bad.
As for George Jones.. nice career, nice man.
But... ughh. .
The ears shall recover.
What else ya got? lol


----------



## nixon

AndyM said:


> However, for some reason a record was issued with him singing songs in his "Gomer Pyle" voice.  Why on earth would a record company choose for him to sing in that voice?



Probably the same reason someone decided that making records with chipmunk voices  would sell . 
Ps you haven't posted anything worse than " blood in the saddle " !


----------



## luvs

oh, my.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haNjOXeuOv0"]BackStreet Boys & New Kids On The Block = NKOTBSB (Performance In American Music Awards 2010) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Jimmy Castor Bunch - Troglodyte ( Cave Man)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfBPjRp81fo"]The Jimmy Castor Bunch - Troglodyte ( Cave Man) - RIP - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> God but you should have seen the Fat Fury's face when he realised it was on his tape.



God bless the fat fury , wrenches , ratchet , col.turkey ,and major Roberts ,where ever they are .


----------



## Av8r3400

(My wife loves this song.  I haven't the heart to tell her what it's really about.)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsycEBd5IoY"]Flo Rida - Whistle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

nixon said:


> God bless the fat fury , wrenches , ratchet , col.turkey ,and major Roberts ,where ever they are .


 
Amen.  Don't forget to put you and Jan on that list.  

Good night.


----------



## pirate_girl

Anything Beach Boys or Franki Valli and The Four Seasons.


----------



## AndyM

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSEg0flIqT8"]Ray Stevens - Misty (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Presented to haunt your mind and dreams.  A lousy song sung so well it still lives as a U Tube hit...

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...CC20FFE9C381654C047ACC&view=detail&FORM=VIRE2


----------



## pirate_girl

I Shot The Sheriff, love all of Clapton's songs but that one.


----------



## Ironman

Anything by Mike Jackson sux. Really bad.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXhy7ZsiR50"]Moonwalk - Michael Jackson - Billie Jean - The First Moonwalk King Of Pop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs - Wooly Bully

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHF558u6Q_8"]SAM THE SHAM AND THE PHARAOHS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

I forgot to mention metalica. Those girls suck.

This one aint to bad if you hit the mute button.  But yeah, it's hardon the ears.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF2o5RDkq9A"]Gnesa - Wilder (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Friends of Distinction - Grazing In The Grass

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOXTnsTzs1k"]The Friends of Distinction - Grazing in the Grass - YouTube[/ame]

icandigithecandigitshecandigitwecandigit..

The original by Hugh Masakela is better.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tee Set- Ma Belle Amie
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWP_Md78mk8"]♫♫♫♫♫♫ TEE SET MA BELLE AMIE  1969 (VIDEO EDITING BY DIHL BENNINK) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ElfLove

pirate_girl said:


> We've all heard songs through the years, whether they be a commercial jingle or something on the radio.
> 
> You know the ones.. even though you hate them, you find yourself singing them, or you curse and tune the radio to another station??
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see where this thread goes, then I'll add some of my lesser loved tunes and/or jingles.



I don't know if anyone already posted this but this song really gets stuck in your head but I always end up wondering why I keep pressing replay on it.
'I FINK U FREEKY' by DIE ANTWOORD (Official)


----------



## ElfLove

sorry about my last post I hadn't figured out how to post videos  but I have now  so here id the video that I say is catchy yet really annoying trust me you will be singing it when its finished 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uee_mcxvrw"]'I FINK U FREEKY' by DIE ANTWOORD (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

DaveNay said:


> First time I've ever watched that video.....I love it.


835 million views, most viewed youtube video ever to date. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0"]PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일) M/V - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mak2

My wife knew that song when I clicked it.  Wonder what goes on around here when I aint?


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzGagE54lBA"]BIG CYNTHIA- EATING AIN'T CHEATING - YouTube[/ame]*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzGagE54lBA"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzGagE54lBA[/ame]


Memphis, at it's best!


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn you Tubbs! That was some funny stuff! Is Big K9 another way of saying Big Dog??


----------



## leadarrows

Any Rap,Opera or Disco.


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

muleman said:


> Damn you Tubbs! That was some funny stuff! Is Big K9 another way of saying Big Dog??


 
Mule:  Having computer problems so I can't post anymore UTube but check out:
UTube/Lick It before You Stick It/Denise Lasalle
And the all time classic,
UTube/Bone Me Like You Own Me/Barbara Carr

An old freind in Pa loves the whole bunch but a delightful young lady in Ohio seemed offended.  I'll bet she's not, though.

Glad you enjoyed it.

'Lonzo


----------

